# Breeding season 2011



## Bert (Jan 22, 2011)

I want to share some pictures with you from my breeding season 2011.
I've got two youngsters from one of my best birds

Dad









One of the young birds:


















Who wants to guess the mutations? 

I try to get the pied symmetrical, but that's not easy.
On the back it's good, but the chest has a dark spot and he/she has also dark feathers in the face.

I have also bred an opaline ino pastelface (homozygous, without split to whiteface), but still lack a good picture of this bird.

Greetings,

Bert


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Pied Pastelface? They are cute.


----------



## Zamion (May 23, 2011)

Crest...so...cute!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww so adorable


----------



## Bert (Jan 22, 2011)

4birdsNC said:


> Pied Pastelface? They are cute.


Either that or Yellowcheek pied ... but it is the latter.
Nice try though, I wouldn't be able to see the difference either, from a picture and at that age.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I say pastleface pied same as my big mac in my siggy


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Adorable...I always thought yellow cheek was more yellow than pf? Because I would assume the same...pf pied.


----------



## Bert (Jan 22, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> I always thought yellow cheek was more yellow than pf?


That's correct. But heterozygous pf is also rather yellow than orange.
I think the orange colour of my birds cheek patche is because the feathers aren't complete yet (not out of the "shafts", or how do you call this?)

Anyway, I'm sure this is a yellowcheek.
I'll show a picture when he's older, and fully feathered.


----------



## Bert (Jan 22, 2011)

Fully feathered and out of the nest for 3 weeks, yellowcheek (SL) pied:


















I think I'll keep this one for the next breeding season.


Some of my other chicks:

Pied, paleface (heterozygous, thus split WF) and bronze fallow:









Lutino paleface (homozygous):









Cinnamon yellowcheek (SL):


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Bert they are beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

gorgeous birds you have


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are all gorgeous


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

NOW I see the yellowcheek...very beautiful birds!


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

I want the aviary with all the birds!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I wish you were not all the way on the other side of the Atlantic... I would love to get a Yellow Face....


----------



## Bert (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive responses!



4birdsNC said:


> I wish you were not all the way on the other side of the Atlantic... I would love to get a Yellow Face....


Well, if it wasn't that far I'd like to exchange some birds  
I would love to breed with platinum for example, which we don't have in Europe.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Bert said:


> Thanks for all the positive responses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would still be left out in the cold... I don't have platinum either.. I have White Face, Cinnamon, Pearl, Pied, and Lutino genes in my flock.


----------



## Bert (Jan 22, 2011)

Well it still would seem very interesting to me to meet some of you guys and see some aviaries in the USA.
Perhaps some day I might travel to your continent, or you pay a visit to Europe.

@ Roxy: indeed the yellow cheek colour is more obvious now, on these pix.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Bert, i am in Europe.I am from Bulgaria.I would be happy to have cockatiel from you in future.I just dont know if it is possible to be transported to Bulgaria.You have really nice birds.


----------

